# nhelper error?



## diduknowthat (Feb 6, 2007)

After slipstreaming some nvidia raid drivers onto my windows xp disc using nlite, I am getting a "nhelper not found" error everytime I start up windows. Though this isn't really causing me much trouble, it is VERY annoying. Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of it?


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 7, 2007)

bump, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## krol3 (Apr 17, 2007)

*fix*

hey i made a fix for that prob just copy and paste both  files into  c:\windows\system32


www.krol3.com/krol3_com_nhelper.rar

or email me admin@krol3.com


----------

